#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Raipur 2012 admissions Cutoff, Ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussions

## shweta.nitr

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of  NIT Raipur, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding * NIT Raipur  2012 admisssion.*

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1956.

*Ranking*: Amongst top 100 Colleges in India.

*Fee Structure*

S. NO
Particulars
Amount

1
Tution Fees
18000

2
Registration Fees
250

3
Identity Card
100

4
Library Fees
500

5
Sports Fees
250

6
Institute Fees
100

7
Internal & Computer maintenance
300

8
Training & Placement
250

9
Main exam fees Academic years
2000

10
Student Safety Insurance
580


Total
22380




*NIT Raipur 2012 Placement*

*Avg. Package* :4 Lakh
*Max Package*: 9 Lakh

*NIT Raipur 2012 Cutoff : All India cutoff - 41731 | Home State cutoff - 95108*

*Campus Facilities*

*Central library*: Library is a repository of resources that create a fundamental change in education. Adequate electronic resource facilities empower and enrich the higher education system in meeting the best academic needs.Users are able to access e-resources either by local or remote locations.

 I
*Hostel*:
 The institute has 5 boys  and 1 girls hostel, within the campus. The institute also manages one additional girls hostel adjacent to campus. A 60-seat girls hostel is under construction adjacent to existing girls hostel within the campus. A plan for construction of a new hostel block for boys is under process. Each hostel is self-contained with amenities such as common room and a dining hall with mess. All the hostel rooms are adequately furnished. Each hostel has a capacity to house about 100 inmate students. Administrative head of each hostel, the warden, is a senior faculty member. Additionally, one caretaker/matron for each hostel exists to manage the day-to-day affairs of the hostel. Each hostel has different students working committees, mess committee, magazine committee, games committee, cleanliness committee etc. Each committee is responsible for specific aspects of hostel affairs. Separate hostel administrative section exists in the institute to manage the hostel matters. Two hostel blocks of 100 seat each, for the boys will be available for the first semester students and will be allotted on the basis of the merit. Lists for hostel admission will be declared after receiving the hostel admission forms by the hostel administration.

*Address* *of NIT Raipur* :
 National Institute of Technology  Raipur
G.E. Road, Raipur Chhatisgarh – 492010
INDIA

*Now its time for your queries*!!!





  Similar Threads: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions NIT Calicut 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions VNIT Nagpur  2012 admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches -Discussions NIT  Patna 2012 admissions Cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## shweta.nitr

> Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
> Thank You.


There is no EEE branch over here 

and for CS and ECE you have a fair chance of getting a seat in the first round itself

which branch do you prefer most?

----------


## Abbytwr

Ma'am i'm getting 149 marks in AIEEE can i get mechanical in NIT Raipur?

----------


## nikita.manit

> Ma'am i'm getting 149 marks in AIEEE can i get mechanical in NIT Raipur?


Wat is ur category

----------


## KEVAL ARORA

hi i m getting 102 marks in AIEEE 2012 can i get admission in NIT RAIPUR in any branch???. I belong to GEN category

----------


## shweta.nitr

> hi i m getting 102 marks in AIEEE 2012 can i get admission in NIT RAIPUR in any branch???. I belong to GEN category


[MENTION=95754]KEVAL ARORA[/MENTION] at this score your rank would be above 1 Lakh so there are very less chances of you getting into any of the NIT's

----------


## Abbytwr

i belong to general category
.

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm with a score of 154-158 in AIEEE-2012, can i get a seat in ECE branch over here?? I am from Bihar and comes under OBC category.

----------


## shweta.nitr

> i belong to general category
> .


[MENTION=47557]Abbytwr[/MENTION] there is a rare chance of u getting into the college this year, my suggestion would be that u start looking for a backup college all the best..... :): 

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




> Ma'm with a score of 154-158 in AIEEE-2012, can i get a seat in ECE branch over here?? I am from Bihar and comes under OBC category.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] last year's ec cutoff was close to 24,000 for obc candidates last year so you have a very rare chance

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit raipur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


any other branch can also be considered.

----------


## nitika.nita

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit raipur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> 
> 
> any other branch can also be considered.


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you can get both the branches by the 2nd round of counseling as per previous years data

----------


## vicky2610

With 131 in eee2012 any branch can i get

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> @Tarun Kaushik  you can get both the branches by the 2nd round of counseling as per previous years data


are you 100% sure that the last years cutoff will also work this year?
what is the general trend year by year,are the cutoffs going up or going down?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> With 131 in eee2012 any branch can i get


[MENTION=99013]vicky2610[/MENTION] you have a rare chance of getting a seat this year, I would suggest that you start looking for  a  backup college ALL THE BEST... :): 

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




> are you 100% sure that the last years cutoff will also work this year?
> what is the general trend year by year,are the cutoffs going up or going down?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I cannot be 100% sure actually no body can be before the actual ranks comes in as mentioned this counseling is very much based on last year's trends....... :):

----------


## shriya19

hi...m getting 120 in aieee.....can i get admission in nit raipur?  m frm general category...home state u.p...

----------


## nitiarora

> hi...m getting 120 in aieee.....can i get admission in nit raipur?  m frm general category...home state u.p...


[MENTION=86990]shriya19[/MENTION] your rank would be close to 1 Lakh so it seemes a bit difficult that you get any branch in NIT's this year any ways all the best... :):

----------


## vajmeria

i think last year trend won't work..i have given eee last year and this year too and found this year paper much easy...
so be patient n best of luck

----------


## 2coolbob

plz tell me about the change of branches in collage.. Can a student of instrumentation and control engg can switch to ECE after 1st year. I know this isnt easy. but is it possible?? Do any 1 student in a year get this chance??

----------


## vajmeria

it depends on collage...if ur talking about nit raipur this isn't possible here and yaha intrumentation jaisi koi branch nai h.

----------


## avincric

My marks in B.Arch 2012 is around 160.
What rank can I get?
Any chance for a good college?
PLEASE HELP
VERY IMPORTANT!

----------


## shweta.nitr

> My marks in B.Arch 2012 is around 160.
> What rank can I get?
> Any chance for a good college?
> PLEASE HELP
> VERY IMPORTANT!


[MENTION=102124]avincric[/MENTION] this is a thread for B Tech Admission.

----------


## avincric

I couldn't  find a B.Arch forum so I asked here. Can you PLEASE help me?
Or direct me to a B.Arch thread? PLEASE. I'm in a really bad shape.! :(:

----------


## apurv7

Getting 163 in aieee2012 (gen). is there any chance for me for mech/ece in this nit pls rply fast sir..... thank u.

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> Getting 163 in aieee2012 (gen). is there any chance for me for mech/ece in this nit pls rply fast sir..... thank u.


[MENTION=99197]apurv7[/MENTION] I dont think so that u can get any branch this year as per last years cutoff

----------


## engineeravi

hi miss shwetha
i am raviteja
i got AI 6868 rank in GATE 2012 
and my preferd branch is ECE
can i get the admission in NITR
please suggest me where can i get admission if i am not eligible to get admission in NITR

----------


## adity

i'm getting 161 marks (GEN category) in aieee 2012 and i'm a resident of raipur.
will i get civil branch at nit raipur.? if yes then in which round.?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> i'm getting 161 marks (GEN category) in aieee 2012 and i'm a resident of raipur.
> will i get civil branch at nit raipur.? if yes then in which round.?


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] I believe you should get Civil in the first round itself, as per last years cutoff

So all the best... :): 

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




> hi miss shwetha
> i am raviteja
> i got AI 6868 rank in GATE 2012 
> and my preferd branch is ECE
> can i get the admission in NITR
> please suggest me where can i get admission if i am not eligible to get admission in NITR


[MENTION=3128]engineer[/MENTION]ravi thread is a thread for BTech admission discussion.

----------


## adity

what are my chances of getting civil at nitrr in 1st or 2nd rounds of counselling??
do u think there will be a large variation in the cutoff of this year's aieee as compared to last year's aieee ?

----------


## adity

How many seats are there at nit raipur for civil branch??

----------


## shweta.nitr

> what are my chances of getting civil at nitrr in 1st or 2nd rounds of counselling??
> do u think there will be a large variation in the cutoff of this year's aieee as compared to last year's aieee ?


I don't think there should be much of a difference and as i have already mentioned you have a fair chance of getting a seat in  the first round itself.

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




> How many seats are there at nit raipur for civil branch??


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] there are 50 seats for Civil Branch

----------


## adity

> I don't think there should be much of a difference and as i have already mentioned you have a fair chance of getting a seat in  the first round itself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
>  @adity   there are 50 seats for Civil Branch


thanks mam . :):  :):  :):

----------


## adity

mam i got 170 marks my AIR is 26456 and my state rank is 210 will i get civil at nit raipur???

----------


## SoB...

I have scored 170.My air is 26576(GEN).
I dont have chhatisgarh state quota.
Is there any way I can get nit raipur by 5th round?
What all possible branches can I get?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> mam i got 170 marks my AIR is 26456 and my state rank is 210 will i get civil at nit raipur???


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] you can get Civil in first round itself, as per last years cutoff so all the best

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




> I have scored 170.My air is 26576(GEN).
> I dont have chhatisgarh state quota.
> Is there any way I can get nit raipur by 5th round?
> What all possible branches can I get?


[MENTION=101291]SoB...[/MENTION] It seems a bit difficult in your case as per last years cutoff

----------


## Binayak Gupta

I have a score of 174 in B.Arch
AIR 10910 all category
       7980 gen category
Any chance of getting in any NIT, preferably Raipur! :/

----------


## shweta.nitr

> what are my chances of getting civil at nitrr in 1st or 2nd rounds of counselling??
> do u think there will be a large variation in the cutoff of this year's aieee as compared to last year's aieee ?


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] I believe I have answered that before, As far as I think there should not be much variations in the cutoffs as between this year and last year.

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




> I have a score of 174 in B.Arch
> AIR 10910 all category
>        7980 gen category
> Any chance of getting in any NIT, preferably Raipur! :/


[MENTION=116706]Binayak Gupta[/MENTION] This is a thread for BTech Admission Discussion.

----------


## adity

[QUOTE=shweta.nitr;22503] @adity   I believe I have answered that before, As far as I think there should not be much variations in the cutoffs as between this year and last year.

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

thanks mam 
do u hav a facebook account just to be in contact

----------


## jayesh09

sir! i have got 94231 all india rank in aieee 2012 and category rank-66457, also my overall state rank is 881 and category rank is 681. can i get a seat in nit raipur in any counselling, any branch or under state quota??? i am in general category!!! please reply fast!!!!

----------


## shweta.nitr

> sir! i have got 94231 all india rank in aieee 2012 and category rank-66457, also my overall state rank is 881 and category rank is 681. can i get a seat in nit raipur in any counselling, any branch or under state quota??? i am in general category!!! please reply fast!!!!


[MENTION=117664]jayesh09[/MENTION] wat is ur category??????

----------


## jayesh09

sir my category is general!!!! as you mentioned the ranks above 95108 can get seat with home state quota!!! is there any chance of getting a seat in nit raipur??? reply fast??? please!!!!

----------


## shweta.nitr

> sir my category is general!!!! as you mentioned the ranks above 95108 can get seat with home state quota!!! is there any chance of getting a seat in nit raipur??? reply fast??? please!!!!


[MENTION=117664]jayesh09[/MENTION] according to the latest updates the cutoff has decreased to 68000 that too for Bio technology 

So

any ways wat is ur Home state rank?

----------


## jayesh09

my home state rank is 881! and also i am domicile of chhatisgarh!!!

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-R? My category is general

----------


## shweta.nitr

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-R? My category is general



[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] I don't think so.

----------


## singh_aditya10

I've got 183 marks and 20,467 AIR (General). Can I get Chemical or IT by the 5th round in NIT Raipur??

----------


## shweta.nitr

> I've got 183 marks and 20,467 AIR (General). Can I get Chemical or IT by the 5th round in NIT Raipur??


[MENTION=117395]singh_aditya10[/MENTION] wat is ur HS?

If you are not from Chhatisgarh then I  believe you have an outside chance of getting Chemical in the spot round

----------


## singh_aditya10

My HS is MP. Is branch upgradation option after 1st year available in NIT Raipur?

----------


## adity

ccb website says that there are 78 seats for nit raipur civil and nit raipur official website says 50 seats for civil so how many seats are actually there for civil???

----------


## shweta.nitr

> My HS is MP. Is branch upgradation option after 1st year available in NIT Raipur?


[MENTION=117395]singh_aditya10[/MENTION] The branch upgradation options are always there but they are very less and depend basically on ur performance in the first year and availability of seats.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




> ccb website says that there are 78 seats for nit raipur civil and nit raipur official website says 50 seats for civil so how many seats are actually there for civil???


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] we actually go by the college website.

----------


## raj11848

hi...i ahve 29k rank in general category in AIEEE 2012. Can i get NIT raipur n which branches??? I,m frm Patna(Bihar).

----------


## bond anurag

ma'm my air in aieee is 34066 and my state rank is 288 (chattisgarh) can i get ece in nit rr . i belong to general category .

----------


## smitha.nitw

> hi...i ahve 29k rank in general category in AIEEE 2012. Can i get NIT raipur n which branches??? I,m frm Patna(Bihar).


[MENTION=119183]raj11848[/MENTION] I dont think so that there is any hope as per last years cut off

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




> ma'm my air in aieee is 34066 and my state rank is 288 (chattisgarh) can i get ece in nit rr . i belong to general category .


[MENTION=121125]bond anurag[/MENTION] you can get branches like Bio Medical Engineering, Bio Technology, Chemical and Information Technology by the first or second round I believe.

----------


## adity

> @raj11848   I dont think so that there is any hope as per last years cut off
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------
> 
> 
>  @bond anurag   you can get branches like Bio Medical Engineering, Bio Technology, Chemical and Information Technology by the first or second round I believe.


can i get nit raipur civil in 1st round if i got AIR 26456 general category and state rank 210(chhattisgarh)????

----------


## shweta.nitr

> can i get nit raipur civil in 1st round if i got AIR 26456 general category and state rank 210(chhattisgarh)????


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] I believe yes u can

 :D: 

as per last years cutoff

----------


## adity

> @adity   I believe yes u can
> 
> 
> 
> as per last years cutoff


can u guess this year's cutoff

----------


## shweta.nitr

> can u guess this year's cutoff


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] I cannot guess this years cutoff but can let you know as per last years cutoff trendz :D:

----------


## dhoom294

i have 16797 rank , 192 marks can i get cse or ece???? what is placements of chemical ???

----------


## akhilaharini

hey hey  :): ..how are the placements and faculty for csc and ece in nit raipur...??

----------


## shweta.nitr

> i have 16797 rank , 192 marks can i get cse or ece???? what is placements of chemical ???


[MENTION=123088]dhoom294[/MENTION] wat is ur homestate and category?

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




> hey hey ..how are the placements and faculty for csc and ece in nit raipur...??


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] the faculties of both the branches are very experienced and the placements are also pretty good

----------


## adity

how is the faculty for civil branch at NIT raipur ?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> how is the faculty for civil branch at NIT raipur ?


[MENTION=111465]adity[/MENTION] the department is 4 decades old with very experienced faculties

----------


## adity

> @adity   the department is 4 decades old with very experienced faculties


thanks mam :):  for the reply.

----------


## dhoom294

home state : delhi, general...... and plz answer prospects of cse and chemical both...

----------


## akhilaharini

hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit raipur..pls do help....

----------


## dvivek07

Mam, 
I got AIR 40K and HS-342(C.G), in which round can i get chemical? 

What are the average and highest packages of metallurgy in NIT-R?

Why is computer science preferred over IT when both branches have same syllabus?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit raipur..pls do help....


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] you will find a very good environment so chill

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




> home state : delhi, general...... and plz answer prospects of cse and chemical both...


[MENTION=123088]dhoom294[/MENTION] I believe you should be able get chemical engineering by the 4th round as per last years cutoff

but for CSE i am afraid nooo

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




> Mam, 
> I got AIR 40K and HS-342(C.G), in which round can i get chemical? 
> 
> What are the average and highest packages of metallurgy in NIT-R?
> 
> Why is computer science preferred over IT when both branches have same syllabus?


@*dvivek07*  wat is ur category?

----------


## dvivek07

general...
mam, i have a chance of getting both chemical and metallurgy....which is better?...in all aspects including placements, packages, demand in abroad, ease of syllabus...

----------


## shweta.nitr

> general...
> mam, i have a chance of getting both chemical and metallurgy....which is better?...in all aspects including placements, packages, demand in abroad, ease of syllabus...


[MENTION=123976]dvivek07[/MENTION] you can get Metallurgy in the second round and Chemical in the 3rd round as per last years cutoff

According to me Chemical is a better branch

----------


## dvivek07

Can you please answer in detail...placement reports show chemical far behind metallurgy....still chemical has greater demand...why so?

----------


## shweta.nitr

> Can you please answer in detail...placement reports show chemical far behind metallurgy....still chemical has greater demand...why so?


[MENTION=123976]dvivek07[/MENTION] the branch chemical engineering is more sought after in India then Metallurgy so I suggested you to go for that

any ways its after all ur call

all the best

----------


## adity

is there any dress code for 1st year students at nit raipur

----------


## dvivek07

same doubt regarding dress code..
and also what are the timings of classes?
first year students have same syllabus....so do students from different branches study in same class?

----------


## ekta.

mam i got 56941 rank in aieee exm in b.arch and i wana knw abt the admission in nit raipur ?may i get the college and im general catgry

----------


## manishb

how is mechanical at nit raipur? i got 12700 air in aieee2012 would it be good to join nit raipur for mechanical engg ? my HS is delhi..

----------


## koolkroocer

> how is mechanical at nit raipur? i got 12700 air in aieee2012 would it be good to join nit raipur for mechanical engg ? my HS is delhi..


Hi  @manishb   ,
Last year the closing rank in NIT Raipur for mechanical engineering was 12753 so you stand a chance of getting it and even in the worst case you can get it in the spot round and mechanical is a good.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

Hey how is the mining branch at nit raipur............how are the placements ,avg and max. Package...................is the level of nit raipur same as other nits

----------

